# Raspberry/Blueberry Chipotle BBQ Sauce



## cybrslydr (Jun 27, 2018)

About a year ago I was doing some research on sauces and came across the 12 Bones Blueberry Chipotle sauce.  I thought it sounded really good - but when I went to the website to buy some, it was a bit expensive for the time and I kinda forgot about it.

Now I'm back looking around and it appears they don't sell it bottled anymore - so I'm wondering if you folks can recommend either a Raspberry or Blueberry Chipotle BBQ sauce?

Anyone tried this?

https://www.pepperscale.com/blueberry-chipotle-bbq-sauce/

*Blueberry Chipotle BBQ Sauce*

*Ingredients*

2 cups blueberries
1 1/2 cups ketchup
3 tablespoons honey
1/2 cup molasses
1/2 cup water
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
3 tablespoons brown sugar
2 chipotle peppers in adobo sauce minced (plus 1 extra tablespoon adobo sauce)
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke
Dashes salt and pepper more to taste


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 27, 2018)

Have to see how it would be thickness wise and adjust from there. Also if you try this remember store bought blueberries tend to be bland...if you can pick your own though..


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 28, 2018)

You could roasting or smoking the blueberries before making them into sauce. Roasting in the oven would be on a sheet pan at 375F for 10 or 15 minutes until they break open. I'm not sure about smoking time and temp.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 28, 2018)

Sweet baby rays had a raspberry chipotle bbq sauce that is great but not seeing it listed on flavors any more and have had a hard time finding it other than 1 walmart 20 miles from here


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 28, 2018)

I have made raspberry or blueberry chipolte BBQ sauce many times, I've always opted for jams for the fruit.


----------



## cybrslydr (Jun 28, 2018)

Interesting - I would have never thought to sub jam in for the actual berries.  Also wouldn't have thought to pick fresh vs store bought.  

What would the purpose of roasting the berries be?  

Thanks for the input folks!


----------



## cybrslydr (Jun 30, 2018)

So, my brother and I went to Kroger yesterday with three recipes for Blueberry, Cherry and Raspberry BBQ sauces to try with some chicken on the grill.

https://www.pepperscale.com/blueberry-chipotle-bbq-sauce/

*Blueberry Chipotle BBQ Sauce*
*Ingredients*

2 cups blueberries
1 1/2 cups ketchup
3 tablespoons honey
1/2 cup molasses
1/2 cup water
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
3 tablespoons brown sugar
2 chipotle peppers in adobo sauce minced (plus 1 extra tablespoon adobo sauce)
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke
Dashes salt and pepper more to taste
*Instructions*

In a saucepan over medium-high heat, add the blueberries, honey, and water. Cook the mix, stirring often, until the blueberries begin to soften and burst (approximately 10 minutes).

Transfer the blueberries to a high-sided pot. Using a food processor, process the blueberries until smooth (or until they reach your desired consistency for the BBQ sauce). 


Add the ketchup, molasses, apple cider vinegar, brown sugar, chipotle peppers and adobo sauce, liquid smoke, and salt and pepper. Stir to combine. 


Taste the sauce and add additional salt, pepper, or chipotle pepper (for a hotter sauce) to taste. 
---------------------------

https://heygrillhey.com/cherry-chipotle-bbq-sauce/

Cherry Chipotle BBQ Sauce

Ingredients

1 cup ketchup
1 cup fresh or frozen sweet cherries pits removed
1 chipotle pepper
1 tablespoon adobo sauce taken from the can of chipotle peppers
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon honey
1 tablespoon molasses
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
zest and juice of 1 lime
salt and pepper to taste
Instructions

In a medium saucepan, combine all of the ingredients. Bring the sauce to a boil, then reduce to a simmer and cook for 25 minutes, stirring often. Turn off the heat and allow the sauce to cool before transferring to a blender. Blend until the sauce is smooth.
Store the sauce in a tightly sealed jar or container. Will last for 1 week in the refrigerator.
Recipe Notes
As written, this recipe has only the slightest kick of spiciness. If you want to increase the heat, add another chipotle pepper and some more of the adobo sauce.

---------------------------

https://www.joyfulhealthyeats.com/raspberry-chipotle-bbq-sauce-recipe/

Raspberry Chipotle BBQ Sauce

*INGREDIENTS*

1/2 cup of red onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoons of olive oil
1 teaspoon of liquid smoke
1/4 cup + 2 tablespoons of brown sugar
1/4 cup of apple cider vinegar
1 1/2 large chipotle peppers, minced {from can of chipotle peppers in adobe sauce}
2 pints of raspberries
15 oz. tomato sauce
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Heat a large saute pan to medium high heat, add olive oil and red onion.
Saute for 2-3 minutes until onions are translucent, add garlic cloves and chipotle peppers. Stir and saute for 30 seconds.
Next add in tomato sauce, brown sugar, apple cider vinegar, and liquid smoke. Stir until brown sugar is dissolved.
Add in raspberries, stir and bring to a boil.
Once boiling reduce heat to simmer and simmer for 10-15 minutes. Stirring on occasion.
Remove from heat and let cool.
Store in airtight container in the refrigerator.
------------

So there are the three recepies we used.  How did they turn out?  Well...

The Blueberry is the spiciest and doesn't taste _too_ bad, but it wasn't anything like I was expecting.  The Cherry reduced too much on the stove and came out almost as a paste and about half of what it was supposed to be.  It's... meh at best too.  

But that Raspberry.  Oh wow.

I've not tasted something that vile in a long time.  It was just... the reaction was instantaneous for me.  My brain was screaming, "NO!!  WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME??"  The tomato taste was overpowering, the vinegar was ugly...  Just nothing redeeming about that sauce at all.  None.

To be honest, we're both pretty disappointed in all of the sauces - my brother says disappointed may be too lenient a word for how he feels.  They're nothing like I was expecting them to be.  Honestly, I think there's just too much tomato in all of them and it ruins the flavor.  I was expecting a blueberry taste with some smoke and heat - but the tomato and vinegar and other stuff just ruins it for me.  The cherry...  

All of these sauces taste like you too ketchup (an ingredient in two of the three with sauce in another, I know), blended a few berries and threw in a pepper.  Ew.  Gross.

We're going to try using jams as mentioned above instead of fresh fruit next week or next payday to see if this improves things - but I'm not holding out any hope at all.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 30, 2018)

That's a great write up!



cybrslydr said:


> But that Raspberry. Oh wow.



This made me think it was awesome... after the other two...



cybrslydr said:


> I've not tasted something that vile in a long time.



But, NOPE! ...lol

Maybe you can find a sauce you like and add your choice of _berry extract_ to it and see if that does anything. How about hot sauce, _blueberry syrup_, and a tsp or so of tomato paste or ketchup. I'm just trying to image how a company might make it or think of other ways to do it. You can thicken with flour and butter or cornstarch slurry, and you can thin out with chicken stock or water if they get too thick.

 I'm rooting for you guys now!


----------



## cybrslydr (Jun 30, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Maybe you can find a sauce you like and add your choice of _berry extract_ to it and see if that does anything. How about hot sauce, _blueberry syrup_, and a tsp or so of tomato paste or ketchup. I'm just trying to image how a company might make it or think of other ways to do it. You can thicken with flour and butter or cornstarch slurry, and you can thin out with chicken stock or water if they get too thick.
> 
> I'm rooting for you guys now!



Thanks for the suggestions - my brother is actually studying to be a chef (he's going into his second year) and he really thought what he'd learned would help make these good - and we were expecting good stuff!  But man, it just wasn't at all what I thought it'd be.

I might just say "forget it" and buy a couple online and see what the "rest of the world" thinks this stuff should taste like and see how far off our expectations are/were.  Like I said, I was expecting a sweet blueberry taste with a bit of smokiness and a back burner of spice from the chipotle pepper.  In getting all the fruits and stuff from the recipes we spent almost $25/bottle to make this and to have it come out bad stings a bit.


----------



## Woody Sider (Jul 22, 2018)

I tried a blueberry one at mall of america, not sure what brand. It was good but heavy on the sweet and blueberry note. Id imagine to counter it youd want heavy smoke flavor. Or dial it back a bit.


----------



## schlotz (Jul 23, 2018)

Always had more luck incorporating booze vs fruit, although I have one using fruit I'm still working on. See the Bourbon Orange in the signature.  Still needs a bit more infusion of orange, so after reading the above, maybe some orange marmalade is next?


----------

